# Could theses guys be packers? What are they worth to sell?



## lariatproductions (Jun 3, 2014)

I have two approx 3yo full blooded nubian weather goats. They're roughly 3 1/2-4ft tall (was going to measure them but couldn't find a measuring tape) they weigh every bit of 200lbs, very gentle, easy to handle, they're broke to lead, no horns. They're follow you all over.

I know what they're worth as meat goats but I'm wondering if they have any added value as potential pack goats. Looking for opinions!

They're located near Boise, ID 

The photos aren't the greatest as I was by myself and it's hard to get pics of them when they try to follow me.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Nubians arent the most popular packing breed, not due to their build (they're big and strong) but rather, their attitude. They tend to be kinda lazy on the trail from what I've heard. That being said, some people use them and do well with them. You say these guys are great followers... Sounds like they need to be tested out on the trail. They do look like excellent packers and I think they deserve a shot at the job. It'd be nice if they worked out because the buyer could skip 3 years of waiting for the goats to grow up.


----------



## Juperlative (Mar 25, 2014)

I have sold a few big wethers as hiking/walking companions. I have a personal rule about not butchering a goat that will follow me to the butcher area with a "where are we going mom?" attitude. For me, it's hard enough to do without them being friendly. I have found there is a market for them, though I wouldn't say it's an added value type thing necessarily. Prices on meat goats are about 2$ lb live around here (E. WA). 
It's really about the marketing. They are nice big bodied wethers, If you have packs (to take pictures with) and can get them in shape, it's likely you can sell them as pack goats. It would be difficult to get more for them than meat prices as the market is so good right now. 

If it's not a matter of getting the most for them, I find it's worth it to be flexible to a good pet home (careful, meat buyers will lie to you often times). They would make nice 4H pet wethers for kids. 

Or, there is almost always a vegetarian PETA member out there willing to buy them, load them into their Subaru outback, and create a facebook page to tell the story of their 2 quirky goats, rescued from tacos 
You just have to reach out to them with your advertising.


----------



## lariatproductions (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. Can you give me any recommendations of websites where I might advertise them for sale? I would be willing to take market price for them, but I'd like to at least give them a chance to go to a non-butcher home. 

I don't really go camping or have any experience with pack goats, so I don't have any saddle bags to put on them to test them out, but they seem like they could handle the job.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

lariatproductions said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Can you give me any recommendations of websites where I might advertise them for sale? I would be willing to take market price for them, but I'd like to at least give them a chance to go to a non-butcher home.
> 
> I don't really go camping or have any experience with pack goats, so I don't have any saddle bags to put on them to test them out, but they seem like they could handle the job.


 I'm a total pack goat newbie and brand new to goat ownership. My three kids, I'm raising to be pack goats. If I could have found something like yours, I likely would have taken a chance on training them to pack., rather than raising the kids, just to get the shortcut to actually using them to pack. 
However, having said that I would have gone into it knowing clearly that I was indeed taking a chance and that perhaps it may not work out.

What I'm saying is, IF you want to advertise and sell them as pack goats, I would think they would need some experience wearing a saddle and packing. Otherwise, all you can do is advertise them as possible candidates to be trained for packing.

For the record, even with my limited knowledge, I would not have taken the chance with Nubians.


----------

